# How do I stop a bullying mourning dove from chasing away the other doves?



## TitanicWreck

Mourning doves are abundant where I live, and I have feeders out back that attract them- They enjoy feasting on seeds- but are very skitish- if they see me through the window, they'll fly away- So I simply watch them from an angle where they can't see me.
This month there has been a problem- one alpha type mourning dove is trying to claim all the seeds for himself, and refuses to share-so he will chase away any others doves who land to eat. This is upsetting, becuse I want to feed all the local mourning doves- not just one. How can I discourage this bully? Today i noticed HE was the only mourning dove out back- any other mourning doves that tried to land and feed, he attacked on sight, so no doubt they feel unwelcome. Yet oddly enough, the bully mourning dove didnt bother the other bird species, or occasion chipmonk that popped by. What should I do, to welcome back the doves the bully dove chased away?
This is all very surprising, as I always thought of mourning doves as such peacefull birds- i never realised they would resort to bullying one another...

regards


TCS


----------



## mr squeaks

Oh, ABSOLUTELY! Doves can be QUITE aggressive! I've posted on other theads that the White Wing dove who comes to my feeder, chases away every bird he can! Also, he's BIGGER than the other doves and Sparrows.

Don't think there IS much you can do except maybe have a BIG feeder or more than one. He can't be in two places at once. Of course, IF there are MORE of the bullies....wellll... 

However, I know the others DO get some seeds. He can't eat them all and eventually flies away!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Shi is absolutely right about the potential bullying ways of doves. They are known as the bird of peace but they can be quite aggressive when they choose to be and when they can get away with it.

When I used to feed the birds in my backyard, I got quite an assortment of bird species at my feeder. Starlings, grackles, sparrows, mourning doves, cardinals, bluejays, chickadees etc. And guess WHO was the most aggressive ...the mourning doves! I was totally surprised that the "innocent, sweet, demure" doves would be the aggressor at a bird feeding station.  Mind you, the grackles and bluejays gave good "fight" but the doves with their kung-fu wingslaps, seemed to win in the end.

You can't overcome this situation, if you want to feed the birds, then you just have to let em fight it out themselves and may the best bird, win!


----------



## TitanicWreck

well, i just learned somthing new....
Thanks very much for the information!

I always thought Mourning doves were passive, but it seems not.....

But they do seem to give a wide birth to thier larger cousins, the rock doves- Have any of you seen a mourning dive standing its ground against a rock dove/pigeon when competing over food? The local feral pigeons seem to have no problem with knocking a mourning dove over....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

TitanicWreck said:


> well, i just learned somthing new....
> Thanks very much for the information!
> 
> I always thought Mourning doves were passive, but it seems not.....
> 
> But they do seem to give a wide birth to thier larger cousins, the rock doves- Have any of you seen a mourning dive standing its ground against a rock dove/pigeon when competing over food? *The local feral pigeons seem to have no problem with knocking a mourning dove over...*.


It really all comes down to size and weight of the competition. A rock dove/feral pigeon is easily twice the weight of a mourning dove and much heavier than most backyard feeding birds. With size, comes muscle and pigeons and doves are especially FULL of very powerful muscles in their size/weight category. 

Feral pigeons will bully all the other "normal" backyard birds feeding at your feeder if they come, except for crows and their larger family members possibly


----------



## Skyeking

I have seen a number of very aggressive mourning doves that DO chace the others away. I usually scatter the seed around so everyone gets something, cause the bully can't be everywhere at the same time. I also have used different feeders in different areas of the yard.

I imagine that the size of a pigeon can be intimidating to a dove, but I have heard of doves standing their ground and not afraid of pigeons at all. Personalities make a difference, where one bully dove can totally intimidate a shy/passive pigeon


----------



## Maggie-NC

Most doves would prefer to ground feed so I would throw seed in different areas. We have a large number at our feeder and they all seem to get along fine. Occasionally, one will be aggressive but they usually resolve it amongst themselves.


----------



## TitanicWreck

Lady Tarheel said:


> Most doves would prefer to ground feed so I would throw seed in different areas. We have a large number at our feeder and they all seem to get along fine. Occasionally, one will be aggressive but they usually resolve it amongst themselves.





The bullying dove feeds on the ouside deck, and I noticed the other doves gather below the deck, as seed have fallen down there...They all have a beautiful solid brown color...There are at least 12 mouring doves, a veritable flock-If only this one bird would stop bullying the others....The mourning doves all look alike to my eye, so its hard to recognize the bully until he starts pushing the other birds around.....
Yet a chipmonk walked right next to him, stuffing his mouth with seeds, yet the bullying bird didnt bother him- I wonder why?


----------



## Maggie-NC

The dove knows who he can bully. I doubt they would want to tangle with a chipmunk.


----------



## mr squeaks

For some reason, I have NO pigeons at my feeder, although they ARE around. Just have the doves, sparrows, and finches.

And I agree, bullies can ONLY get away with their bullying ways IF allowed to do so!

I also throw seed on the ground, so there is opportunity for all!

ATTITUDE is where it's AT - or so says Mr. Squeaks!   He ought to know - pitted against fur with a species at least twice his size!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Avoiding feeding frenzies*

I agree with Treesa and Maggie. Scatter the seeds.

Pigeons gather here to feed. I put out a bit for the dominant one. When he has had a bit and decides to leave, then some for the next one in line. Some of the females get to eat only when their dominant mate is there, so I know they prize or appreciate -- or maybe simply put up with -- a dominant or bully mate. Some of the more submissive ones and some females come by later in the day. I try to avoid confrontations and arguing, caused by too little feed in too small an area with hungry pigeons.

I suppose that is the principle my mother used with 13 kids to feed: different plates, and letting everyone know there is enough. Sometimes there wasn't: the kids at the end of the table would tell my teenage brother Paul (sibling #10) -- who could put away two whole plates of mashed potatoes plus a plate-ful of meat and veggies and other food -- to return food from his plate to the serving dish. We were experts at assessing food volume. Had to be. 

There may have been more than the above-mentioned 13 siblings (of whom I was the oldest), with milder manners. We no longer remember their names. 

Larry


----------

